

Show HN: Chronograph.io – Cloud synchronized stopwatches and timers - icedog
http://chronograph.io

======
justfane
Imagine if this had like some type of MP3/Youtube support; that'd be awesome.

------
judemout
Scrolling does not work well for timer setup

~~~
judemout
Design is nice

